# A little break for our waters



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Very good post, looking forward hearing the feedback


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agree there are some positive effects. Less urban crowding/traffic, more folks walking, running/exercise. I'm getting caught up on yard projects and reading more. 

Afraid the fish and wildlife aren't faring as well. Know several hunters who are hammering the turkeys and the crowds out fishing are harvesting more than the typical spring numbers, I'd bet. In the Big Bend, it's ultra-amateur hour with idiots running outside channels, in too shallow with big boats, etc. The reduced smog/pollution is a positive, but I'm not so sure the lock-down is benefitting the inshore fisheries.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There are certainly some positive benefits... but for this guide, normally I'd hardly have a day off in April - and for guides in the 'glades, once summer is here our guiding business drops off dramatically (the mosquitoes and the weather aren't exactly tourist friendly) so it's going to be a very tough year. 
The only contacts I'm having with customers - are cancellations - all the way into May so far... That during a season that is normally prime time (and almost as good as it gets...).


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Bob, hate it for you and other guides/charter boats. It's a tough business to begin with and the current unknowns with this shut-down are coming at the worse time. I went through a similar situation with the DeepWater Horizon spill when I was guiding. 

Have you looked at some of the relief packages for small businesses? The Payroll Protection Plan and the Small Business Administration loans/grants are tailored for folks like you.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I don’t think we will see much impact on inshore species assuming this event doesn’t last much longer. Unless we start disappearing like sea grass. Once we resume normal life, the environmental impacts will return. 
One thing we should see is cleaner restaurants. There is no reason to return to sticky floors and bad smelling places. Plenty of time to clean these places up.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your slowdown Capt. I know dozens of people that have been laid off now and several businesses that have closed for good.

That said, that wasn't what I intended this thread to focus on. I was hoping to just discuss the environmental impacts.

I can't speak for the rest of Florida, but the Tampa Bay area has had a dramatic slow down in the last few weeks. FWC and LEO'S have been out enforcing social distancing and I think their presence alone deters guys from poaching as much. And with many boat ramps shut down guys are just staying home a lot.

So my prediction is we will see some positive effects this summer. I think with so many places shuttered right now and so many less visitors the pollution will be down, leading to cleaner waters this summer, and maybe less algae blooms. With less guys on the water and many coastal towns on lock down it will give a reprieve to our inshore species going into some spawning cycles. Maybe we won't notice much, but we might next year hopefully.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

There has been areas where the fishing has been incredible and many are saying it is due to lack of traffic on the water. In other areas, like my area, I have seen an increase in pressure. With ramp closures or temporary ramp closures it has pushed people to venture out and fish areas they normally wouldn't. That, coupled with the nice weather, people "working from home", high school and college kids home, a Tuesday at the ramp was twice as crowded as I normally see it on a nice saturday.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A quick FYI... almost none of the assistance programs will aid guys like me, who’s money from guiding is not their major source of income. I don’t have a single employee either so I’ll
just have to live with it. 

As far as the marine environment goes, that’s a different matter entirely. We have had a very solid fisheries conservation outfit in place for many years, the CCA, and we’ve made major gains at the state and federal level with them. On the habitat side of things though... We have nothing comparable yet. Yes, we do have Captains for Clean Waters and similar outfits - but they’re mostly “preaching to the choir” from what I can see. What’s desperately needed is a statewide effort to get the majority of our voters on-line for fixes and repairs for all of the mistakes our stare has made along our coasts and in every place where we’ve damaged our greatest natural resource...
It will take years and a ton of money to achieve - but none of it will happen unless we can get ordinary voters to demand it...

I’ll get down off of my soapbox now.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Bob,
Up here in NH a few weeks ago I kept noticing the deep blue sky day after day. Until now that happened typically only after a big wind storm or such. Use to be that way every day when I was a kid even in New Jersey. Then it dawned on me that it is the lack of pollution due to so many things, cars, industry etc world wide. Reminded me of 9-11 when the skies were empty of planes. Fishing season opened April 1 here and the lake salmon fishing has been good this spring. And no question a few more anglers than the normal joe's and jill's who are out every spring. 
Regarding the Federal loans I do believe that you are eligible for the PPP loan. If you send in any taxes it will work for you. pm me if you would like more info or an application for that- it is not difficult to fill out.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I am interested if any of the measurable environmental indicators will show a blip due to this. I started looking last night after seeing the news story about the folks in India seeing the Himalayas for the first time in years which I think is pretty dang cool. Even if it ends up anecdotal evidence such as that story, it may influence people’s thoughts on carbon emissions and what may be possible by reducing them. Also the idea(s) that reductions could come in many ways (like more folks teleworking). 

Oh and we definitely have had more people on the water here which probably means more dead fish.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Given that twelve to fourteen million barrels per day(eight super tankers or so) of crude oil are out of the market and lets say twenty percent of coal consumption used for power generation, the next few months or a year will give climate scientists a chance to measure any differences. Maybe some impacts could inspire action, maybe not. 
But to answer the question, no positive impacts to the marine environment will occur in the relatively short time span of this energy consumption reduction(less carbon dioxide)
On what will probably be my last client trip for a few more months? on April 2 launching on the mid-coast, I was very disappointed in the large expanses of dead and dying spartina grass in many areas along with lots of 
blue-green algae slime. This is not a new problem but part of a continuous but accelerating loss of Texas coastal estuary over the past forty years. Spartina islands and points supported by clay soils are being washed away by higher water levels and wind/wave action. As an added stress, the warmer winters allow blue green algal blooms to flourish. But it is not just the spartina grass that takes the hit, because of the almost continuous high water and algae
levels, the shoal and widgeon grasses do not receive enough sun light to stay healthy. There

are no estuaries anywhere in the world that are building or growing into the sea at this time. The sea is growing into the estuaries. Big exponential problem with big exponential solutions. Most saltwater guides or people in the industry will not talk about this publicly but some are starting to. See the Mill House Podcast with Flip and especially Sandy Moret calling out Rick Scott on water management and also acknowledging sea level rise. No politics as usual. To whatever baseline you measure, the shallow water fish hunting in Texas is still pretty good but just on fewer days and in fewer places. How long before we see the effects on juvenile fish mortality due to loss
of estuaries/sea grasses? On the April 2 trip I did not see another poling skiff and just a few conventional boats in a sixty mile round trip. Sighted about thirty or so reds and black drum plus three XL black drum and three big jack crevalle hunting solo. We had no sun and high water but the client had a few good shots. Like me he was happy to be out of quarantine for a while.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> I can't speak for the rest of Florida, but the Tampa Bay area has had a dramatic slow down in the last few weeks.
> 
> So my prediction is we will see some positive effects this summer. I think with so many places shuttered right now and so many less visitors the pollution will be down, leading to cleaner waters this summer, and maybe less algae blooms.


When the rains come the water quality in the bay will go to shite pretty quickly and it won't look much different than previous summers...IMHO.

It has nothing to do with people on the water and everything to do with over development, habitat destruction, and things like septic tanks and lawn fertilizer companies...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The ramps I have been to have been far busier than normal and that is on weekdays. Weekends have been fairly stable.

The guy across the street uses his boat maybe once a month, now he is out every third or fourth day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> The ramps I have been to have been far busier than normal and that is on weekdays. Weekends have been fairly stable.
> 
> The guy across the street uses his boat maybe once a month, now he is out every third or fourth day.


Duck, Do you think "the guy across the street" has the knowledge to know where to fish like say a guide might? He's part of the increase in boating pressure but I wonder how much pressure he really puts on the fish. Your thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2020)

Zika said:


> Agree there are some positive effects. Less urban crowding/traffic, more folks walking, running/exercise. I'm getting caught up on yard projects and reading more.
> 
> Afraid the fish and wildlife aren't faring as well. Know several hunters who are hammering the turkeys and the crowds out fishing are harvesting more than the typical spring numbers, I'd bet. In the Big Bend, it's ultra-amateur hour with idiots running outside channels, in too shallow with big boats, etc. The reduced smog/pollution is a positive, but I'm not so sure the lock-down is benefitting the inshore fisheries.


I'm not sure if you can say that there's an overharvesting issue for sure! As far as the boat running, "You can't fix stupid, and you can't quarantine stupid"!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

mike_parker said:


> Duck, Do you think "the guy across the street" has the knowledge to know where to fish like say a guide might? He's part of the increase in boating pressure but I wonder how much pressure he really puts on the fish. Your thoughts?


I doubt it but he tells me they catch fish. However seasons are closed so there's no take. I've also been out with guides who don't know shiz.

With tarpon showing up there is going to be even more pressure.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

As my FWC friend told me the other day, every weekend lately has been as busy as a 4th of July holiday weekend, there are many more boats on the water. Everyone has been stuck at home, gas prices are low, winds have been light, water temps are up, perfect reason to escape out in the boat.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> As my FWC friend told me the other day, every weekend lately has been as busy as a 4th of July holiday weekend, there are many more boats on the water. Everyone has been stuck at home, gas prices are low, winds have been light, water temps are up, perfect reason to escape out in the boat.


Agreed major increase in boaters in swfl.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

was on the water two weekends ago, never seen that many people outside of 4th July weekend. Every house was full, every driveway had multiple cars, the RV parks were full, the side of the road was full of truck/trailer combos as the launch parking lots were all at capacity. Crazy stuff


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

POCtied said:


> was on the water two weekends ago, never seen that many people outside of 4th July weekend. Every house was full, every driveway had multiple cars, the RV parks were full, the side of the road was full of truck/trailer combos as the launch parking lots were all at capacity. Crazy stuff




Human reaction to stress is to apply more stress to a stressed environment. The pandemic has exposed a shortage of public space/parks and or natural resources for people to enjoy and de-stress without crowding the space.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

If you haven't read the recent Captains for Clean Water release, PLEASE check it out. Seems like Senator Scott & Alcee Hastings are at it again by trying to manipulate some wording into legislation to protect the $$$$$ folks & screw the average Floridian !! We don't need rules from 20 years ago !!!!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

There are plenty of local googans I assure you!

I had optimism that this thing would keep people from wasting money on boating. However the last few months have proven otherwise. Now that the focus is getting people back to work and school (not a political statement) I think the brakes will be hit shortly.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I've seen more pressure on all the waterways. And boat sales are thru the roof. But that will have to come to an end when the gubmint cheese runs out.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

They are already slowing down according to a few boat dealers I've seen posting on forums. It's been a great season for them, but now the market will be flooded with "preowned" boats for a few years.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You're right FC...3 years from now you will be able to have your pick of barely used boats. People will get tired of paying storage fees and sell their financial anchors.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got a pic from my neighbor of a miserable bloom behind my home in Indian River Shores....shit!

I was looking forward to coming back after a summer in Mass. but now I'm not so sure.... 

Man this sucks.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jackson man said:


> Most of these new boat owners may be upside down on their boat loans. I wonder how many will be willing or able to take a big financial hit and let their boats go cheap?


Most toys the bank is most likely to tell you to have 30% and a 5 or 10 year loan. 3 years into a 5 year loan and they have quite a bit paid off. Then they are tired of the storage fees and it goes up for sale for 50% of purchase price. Maybe, just maybe they get a little bit extra cash from the sale and they don't see the loss because it is out of sight out of mind.

On the other hand if they are upside down and don't take the loss then they will continue to incur storage fees. Not very many places here in Tampa area where the HOA's have free storage and you can't park them in the driveways.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I don’t see any slow down in the boat market. It is going the other way from my recent experience with boat manufacturers.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

You would think there is no way it can continue.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jackson man said:


> Whatever happens, it will be very interesting to see what comes up for sale. One question , off topic. What's the "like it" that appears at the bottom of your posts for? Subliminal persuasion? I know, that's two questions.


The like button is at the bottom of everyones post except for your own.

Yep, we'll wait and see what comes available.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jackson man said:


> I have the "like" button. I was referring to the words "like this". If I click on those two words on your posts, nothing happens. I just don't remember seeing "like this" on any other member's posts. Was just wondering, no big deal.


LOL - LOL

It use to say Think for yourself or someone will think for you without thinking of you.

It appears that has disappeared and that showed up. I'll have to figure out how to fix. Thanks JM


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jackson man said:


> I have the "like" button. I was referring to the words "like this". If I click on those two words on your posts, nothing happens. I just don't remember seeing "like this" on any other member's posts. Was just wondering, no big deal.


Got it changed


----------

